# Creek Returns !!!!



## tbgator (Apr 21, 2008)

Ole Creek Monster has returned. Where or where have you been? I know where you are nowMissed him by an hour and a half today. Try again tomorrow.


----------



## wack em (Apr 21, 2008)

Go get him man!

Not sure in an 8" beard would be considered challenge quality though


----------



## tbgator (Apr 21, 2008)

wack em said:


> Go get him man!
> 
> Not sure in an 8" beard would be considered challenge quality though



From what I've seen entered I believe he'll do


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2008)

now, now, be nice.
Wackem, for whatever reason Beard rot is pretty common where we're hunting. The spurs look really nice and look to have at least the start of hooks. 
 His gobble will confirm if it is him or not. Go get him, Bro!!


----------



## blindhog (Apr 21, 2008)

That ain't creek,......but kill him anyway.  I don't like any gobbler.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Apr 21, 2008)

nice bird TB, hope you get him, i have a bird where i hunt that i've named creekmonster after i seen yours, he roost in the same general area just about every morning, i have been after him for 3 years, but he is very wise!!! he is the only bird that ever roost on that side of the creek so when he gobbles i know its him, he always flies out opposite the way i set up on him no matter which side i get on he flies down the opposite way, i don't call to him and he still flies down the oher way its like he knows i am there no matter what!!! hope you get yours!!!!!


----------



## The Horned Toad (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey if you don't want him I'd be happy to cull him out of your flock for you.     I'm still trying to locate my 3rd bird of the season.

He's a nice one.  Good luck!


----------



## gamechaser (Apr 21, 2008)

Paint brush for sure but I still don"t think it was bird we saw at sos. I think the bird we seen had longer beard. We seen him walking upright and his beard was almost touching the ground.Hooks on this bird looks good.


----------



## tbgator (Apr 22, 2008)

Well, set up on him from 11:00 - 2:30 today and he was a no show.


----------



## wack em (Apr 22, 2008)

If creek is such a hoss, why doesn't he have a group of hens with him?

Any idea as to why he is hanging out and feeding in this one area?


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Apr 22, 2008)

What is he feeding on?


----------



## tbgator (Apr 22, 2008)

wack em said:


> If creek is such a hoss, why doesn't he have a group of hens with him?
> 
> Any idea as to why he is hanging out and feeding in this one area?



Hens are on the nest in our area for the most part and we haven't seen a whole lot all season.My camera is on what I call "hen highway". Its a skidder lane that runs from a creek bottom up into high ground pines.Don't know what he's eating, maybe he's smelling my scent


----------



## tbgator (Apr 22, 2008)

Public Land Prowler said:


> What is he feeding on?



I let a bunch of crickets go there about a week ago


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Apr 22, 2008)

tbgator said:


> I let a bunch of crickets go there about a week ago



I gotta get some of them crickets..lol


----------



## tbgator (Apr 22, 2008)

Public Land Prowler said:


> I gotta get some of them crickets..lol



You can buy em cheap at the fish bait store and the turks love em


----------



## blindhog (Apr 22, 2008)

tbgator said:


> You can buy em cheap at the fish bait store and the turks love em




Only thing is when ya start feeding them birds crickets their gobbles sound a little squeaky!


----------



## fountain (Apr 22, 2008)

looks like he is coming there pretty regular.  2 days in a row.  go from 10 til 2 tomorrow--good feeding time for the remaining crickets left.


----------



## tbgator (Apr 22, 2008)

fountain said:


> looks like he is coming there pretty regular.  2 days in a row.  go from 10 til 2 tomorrow--good feeding time for the remaining crickets left.



Tried that today. All the crickets were goneSat from 11:00-2:30.Dead zone


----------



## dognducks (Apr 23, 2008)

tbgator said:


> Tried that today. All the crickets were goneSat from 11:00-2:30.Dead zone



crickets huh. yella magnets more like it.


----------



## tbgator (Apr 23, 2008)

strutrut247 said:


> crickets huh. yella magnets more like it.



Nope, haven't you read that yella magnets are not good for turkeys? Crickets much higher in protein too.And it takes em longer to eat em all cause they can hide so they last longer.


----------



## blindhog (Apr 23, 2008)

tbgator said:


> Tried that today. All the crickets were goneSat from 11:00-2:30.Dead zone




He smelled ya, ya need to wash them hunting clothes.  Break the negative mojo!


----------



## LEGHORN (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice pics, but from all the talk and build up, I would have expected Creek Monster to be a little more that an average 2 year old.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Apr 23, 2008)

He looks lonely and hungry. 
Be sure and post a pic of his craw when you clean him out.


----------



## fountain (Apr 23, 2008)

maybe he was still full yesterday.  go back today and sit late morning until he comes back..............  i cam hear the crickets chirping from hear..or at least something is crucnhing


----------



## JCantrell (Apr 23, 2008)

LEGHORN said:


> Nice pics, but from all the talk and build up, I would have expected Creek Monster to be a little more that an average 2 year old.





Nothing more than a baited up two year old! WOW, how surprising coming from tbgator


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Apr 23, 2008)

How far away do you park the truck/4 wheeler from the "spot"?


----------



## MKW (Apr 23, 2008)

*...*

Honestly...I'd bust his face up for him, but I'd be terribly dissapointed if a turkey had whooped me all season and worried me the whole off-season and turned out to be no better than that. He's a nice gobbler, but not big enough to occupy much of my time. I'll come and kill him for you if you would like...should take me about 25 minutes. Just go kill him and put up some pics! Good luck!

Mike


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Apr 23, 2008)

TB, Best of luck on this bird. You are trying to hard to get him. You know where he is and if you have the time and realy want to take him, stay in the woods for these last few days. He ain't got no hens with him and he may have had some pop knots on that head as well. The only way to take him is to bushwhack him or keep some crickets in your pocket.  Good Luck, Tim


----------



## tbgator (Apr 23, 2008)

LEGHORN said:


> Nice pics, but from all the talk and build up, I would have expected Creek Monster to be a little more that an average 2 year old.



He is. This may not be him in some of the pics but I believe close up bird is him. Pic #3. I know he is at least 4-5 yrs old from time I've hunted him.He has a gobble that is unmistakeable when you hear it.


----------



## tbgator (Apr 23, 2008)

TrophyHunterNGa said:


> TB, Best of luck on this bird. You are trying to hard to get him. You know where he is and if you have the time and realy want to take him, stay in the woods for these last few days. He ain't got no hens with him and he may have had some pop knots on that head as well. The only way to take him is to bushwhack him or keep some crickets in your pocket.  Good Luck, Tim



I think those pop knots on his head are from when I shot at him running opening week.


----------



## tbgator (Apr 23, 2008)

MKW said:


> Honestly...I'd bust his face up for him, but I'd be terribly dissapointed if a turkey had whooped me all season and worried me the whole off-season and turned out to be no better than that. He's a nice gobbler, but not big enough to occupy much of my time. I'll come and kill him for you if you would like...should take me about 25 minutes. Just go kill him and put up some pics! Good luck!
> 
> Mike



Don't think all those pics are same bird. Creek will be a good bird in the end.


----------



## tbgator (Apr 23, 2008)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> He looks lonely and hungry.
> Be sure and post a pic of his craw when you clean him out.



No problem, what you reckon chewed up crickets look like?


----------



## blindhog (Apr 23, 2008)

tbgator said:


> No problem, what you reckon chewed up crickets look like?





Like chewed up bird seed maybe??  

Take me up there wid ya, I'm still waitin' on mah invite.....


----------



## tbgator (Apr 23, 2008)

blindhog said:


> Like chewed up bird seed maybe??
> 
> Take me up there wid ya, I'm still waitin' on mah invite.....



Didn't know you'd wanna go that far. Come on when you get ready


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Apr 24, 2008)

He don't feed much here...







Or so much here...






But mainly here...







You must pull the legs off'n them crickets..or are pulling somebody's leg anyways..lol..


----------



## tbgator (Apr 24, 2008)

Public Land Prowler said:


> He don't feed much here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't understand why he likes that one little spot cause the crickets got to be everywhere after you let them loose.


----------



## tbgator (Apr 24, 2008)

Public Land Prowler said:


> How far away do you park the truck/4 wheeler from the "spot"?



Its a good little walk, I'd say 1/2 mile from the truck.


----------



## tbgator (Apr 24, 2008)

JCantrell said:


> Nothing more than a baited up two year old! WOW, how surprising coming from tbgator



I'm not going to respond to someone I don't know or does not know me.I may mis-judge you


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Apr 24, 2008)

tbgator said:


> Don't understand why he likes that one little spot cause the crickets got to be everywhere after you let them loose.


LOL...I see you can take a little ribbin' as well as give it.


----------



## tbgator (Apr 24, 2008)

Public Land Prowler said:


> LOL...I see you can take a little ribbin' as well as give it.



Yeah, there's one in every crowd.Thats alright though, I like it


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Apr 24, 2008)

tbgator said:


> Yeah, there's one in every crowd.Thats alright though, I like it


Yeah I had to get you back for advertising one of my spots the other day...


----------



## tbgator (Apr 24, 2008)

Public Land Prowler said:


> Yeah I had to get you back for advertising one of my spots the other day...



Talking about the WMA?


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Apr 24, 2008)

no..you know where i work..lol


----------



## tbgator (Apr 24, 2008)

Public Land Prowler said:


> no..you know where i work..lol



I don't think that was me. I don't know where you work.


----------



## sman (Apr 25, 2008)

PLP, I know where you work!!!

I live right up the road.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Apr 25, 2008)

tbgator said:


> We figured out a long time ago you are huntin ***** Too far for me to drive


remember?..lol


----------



## blindhog (Apr 25, 2008)

Public Land Prowler said:


> remember?..lol



I remember


----------



## tbgator (Apr 25, 2008)

Public Land Prowler said:


> remember?..lol



Yeah, the WMA/base. You didn't think that was a secret did you?


----------



## tbgator (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey, anybody noticed the hole in that gobbler's head in the 4th pic? Is that supposed to be there? Cause I'm thinking I put that there opening week.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Apr 25, 2008)

that's his ear...lol


----------



## Derek Edge (Apr 26, 2008)

Public Land Prowler said:


> that's his ear...lol



lol....too funny, what are you shooting tbgator, 00 buckshot?


----------



## tbgator (Apr 26, 2008)

New visitor


----------



## tbgator (Apr 26, 2008)

Derek Edge said:


> lol....too funny, what are you shooting tbgator, 00 buckshot?



LOL!   3.5 " #5's


----------



## tbgator (Apr 26, 2008)

Uh oh, we got company. He's gonna eat all my crickets


----------



## blindhog (Apr 27, 2008)

There must be something buried underground there in that spot!


----------



## fountain (Apr 27, 2008)

now i know why you have not been hunting him--gotta give it those 10-14 days for the CORN to be gone.  that hog is eating in the same exact spot of the "creek monster" not to the left, not to the right--but the same spot--wonder why?  i don't think i would have posted those pics.

just go kill him and let's see those spurs. ooooooooo bring the hog back too --he will taste better.


----------



## tbgator (Apr 27, 2008)

fountain said:


> now i know why you have not been hunting him--gotta give it those 10-14 days for the CORN to be gone.  that hog is eating in the same exact spot of the "creek monster" not to the left, not to the right--but the same spot--wonder why?  i don't think i would have posted those pics.
> 
> just go kill him and let's see those spurs. ooooooooo bring the hog back too --he will taste better.



Ain't no corn there man.I don't feed turkeys corn,its bad for em. Maybe he found a wild chufa nugget
Yesterday Creek gobbled for an hour an a half in his usual creek bottom roost spot. This morning I slipped into his bedroom and not a gobble to be heard. Never heard him fly down either.That bird is hard to pattern.


----------



## tbgator (Apr 27, 2008)

blindhog said:


> There must be something buried underground there in that spot!



Think he's smellin turkey poop?


----------



## fountain (Apr 27, 2008)

uuummmmmmmmm---how bout some bird seed? hehe!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 27, 2008)

wack em said:


> Go get him man!
> 
> Not sure in an 8" beard would be considered challenge quality though



I never knew beard length made for a tougher hunt

Nice turkey, I'd pop him!


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 27, 2008)

tbgator said:


> I let a bunch of crickets go there about a week ago


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Apr 27, 2008)

Why haven't you killed him yet ??


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 27, 2008)

blindhog said:


> There must be something buried underground there in that spot!



Apparently that is the thinnest part of the earth and they smell corn all the way from China


----------



## tbgator (Apr 27, 2008)

fountain said:


> uuummmmmmmmm---how bout some bird seed? hehe!!!



Hogs eat bird seed?


----------



## tbgator (Apr 27, 2008)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Why haven't you killed him yet ??



I'm not hunting Creek in this spot. This is just a spot we get cam pics to see what birds are in the area. Creek stays in the creek bottom and I have never seen him come up to the high ground on our property once season starts. I think he got run out of his usual spot first week of the season by some other hunters.I have not heard him gobble there until yesterday.Apparently he has come back. I tried him this morning but I guess the cloudy weather had them shut up, no gobbles. Yesterday he gobbled forever but I wasn't there. My buddy heard him.He is one tough bird to get on and calling is not an option. I'm thinking I'm gonna have to kill him coming to his roost if I can pin him down again.This bird never enters open areas. He always stays in the woods and bottoms.When I first realized he wasn't in his usual spot I thought maybe he had been killed but I should have known better.


----------



## fountain (Apr 27, 2008)

yep the piglets eat bird seed.  don't know bot crickets, but i would'nt put it past them.


----------



## tbgator (Apr 27, 2008)

fountain said:


> yep the piglets eat bird seed.  don't know bot crickets, but i would'nt put it past them.



That ain't no piglet


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Apr 27, 2008)

fountain said:


> now i know why you have not been hunting him--gotta give it those 10-14 days for the CORN to be gone.  that hog is eating in the same exact spot of the "creek monster" not to the left, not to the right--but the same spot--wonder why?  i don't think i would have posted those pics.
> 
> just go kill him and let's see those spurs. ooooooooo bring the hog back too --he will taste better.


He ain't waitin'..Crickets ain't illegal

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=2115578&postcount=9



tbgator said:


> My camera is on what I call "hen highway".



Not only is it a hen highway...but a hog highway..I can help with that...lol


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Apr 28, 2008)

Poor thing looks like he's loosing weight!


----------



## fountain (Apr 28, 2008)

y'all killin me.


----------



## tbgator (Apr 28, 2008)

Public Land Prowler said:


> He ain't waitin'..Crickets ain't illegal
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=2115578&postcount=9
> 
> ...



You like killin hogs don't you? I forgot. We are covered up in em.


----------



## Carp (Feb 3, 2009)

All hail, Mighty Creek Monster!


----------



## Kevin Farr (Feb 3, 2009)

Don't forget about Tomzilla !!!!!


----------



## gobble157 (Feb 3, 2009)

Where does Creekmonster and Tomzilla live? 

My goal is to kill one of these birds this year.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Feb 3, 2009)

They must live in the White House 'cause that's where the "chosen one" lives at.


----------



## gobble157 (Feb 3, 2009)

Gobble & Strut said:


> They must live in the White House 'cause that's where the "chosen one" lives at.





you aint lying about the "chosen one"


----------



## Kevin Farr (Feb 3, 2009)

gobble157 said:


> you aint lying about the "chosen one"



I hope I'm wrong, but I'm getting ready to   and      and


----------



## wack em (Feb 3, 2009)

Ole Creek!!!  

I still vote to bring back TBGATOR for the 09 season. The turkey fourm was way more fun with him here!


----------



## gobble157 (Feb 3, 2009)

wack em said:


> Ole Creek!!!
> 
> I still vote to bring back TBGATOR for the 09 season. The turkey fourm was way more fun with him here!



True true...I must agree


----------



## wack em (Feb 3, 2009)

Maybe there could be an overall highest scoring bird award for the turkey challenge and we could call it the Creek Monster award!

And the overall highest scoring hunter award should deffinately be called the TBGATOR award as a tribute to the great one.


----------



## sman (Feb 3, 2009)

Y'all just aint right in the head are yall.


----------



## Carp (Feb 3, 2009)

wack em said:


> Maybe there could be an overall highest scoring bird award for the turkey challenge and we could call it the Creek Monster award!
> 
> And the overall highest scoring hunter award should deffinately be called the TBGATOR award as a tribute to the great one.



I'll second that motion!


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Feb 3, 2009)

I think Creekmonster turns 10 this season....


----------



## Carp (Feb 3, 2009)

BgDadyTrophyHunter said:


> I think Creekmonster turns 10 this season....



Probably has moss growing on his back.


----------



## brucemacgee19 (Feb 3, 2009)

sman said:


> Y'all just aint right in the head are yall.



ole carp brought the great one out of retirement.   carp should get 2 bonus points for being the guy that brought him back up on the front page


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Apr 3, 2009)

One more time around....


----------



## Gadget (Apr 3, 2009)

TurkeyManiac said:


> One more time around....






Noooo you didn't ............


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Apr 3, 2009)

Man, it's a friday, coffee is strong and this time tomorrow I will surely be finishing up a sucessfull mornings hunt. 
So why not a (not so) victroy lap for Old Creek and tbgator!


----------



## Gadget (Apr 3, 2009)

TurkeyManiac said:


> Man, it's a friday, coffee is strong and this time tomorrow I will surely be finishing up a sucessfull mornings hunt.
> So why not a (not so) victroy lap for Old Creek and tbgator!


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 3, 2009)

Y'all ain't right.


----------



## typarker69 (Apr 3, 2009)

wack em said:


> Ole Creek!!!
> 
> I still vote to bring back TBGATOR for the 09 season. The turkey fourm was way more fun with him here!



You got your wish.... for a while anyway.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Apr 3, 2009)

Yea that last entry from DOCOhunter might have been Creek. I told yall that the QTM on TB's club prohibited him from shooting suicide 2 year olds. See what he looks like now after a good cleaning out with some Cracked Corn....I mean crickets....
Maybe this time his wife will take the Computer away from him if she ain't done shot it or him by now. He might need some meds to get some sleep now.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 3, 2009)

I wonder if that bird seed is gone now....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 7, 2014)

Any of yall ever try the cricket trick?  Any luck?


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Any of yall ever try the cricket trick?  Any luck?



That was ol' TBgators secret trick! He could kill gobblers when no one else could using his cricket baiting technique!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Any of yall ever try the cricket trick?  Any luck?



It's amazing how one joke ended up becoming a forum history maker. 
For those of you that didn't know, TBGator and i had two birds we named because of where they stayed on the lease we were on. He hunted "creek monster" and I had one i labeled "tri-pod". Neither were killed that year although i took a running shot at Tri-pod after his hens busted me when i was actually fortunate enough to have him come check me out.
 I never was positive i saw creek monster but did agree with TB that he was a dominant bird that when he gobbled, everybody else shut up. He also roosted in the same spot all season and TB was relentless trying to get him but the bird was pressured and he knew it. Never got any definite trail cam pic's and the next season, he and the other bird were missing.
 TB didn't renew the lease but i stayed. 
No crickets were harmed in the telling of these events.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Feb 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Any of yall ever try the cricket trick?  Any luck?



You have to pull at least one of their back legs off so they cant hop away......if you leave one they can hop in circles but cant leave the area.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 7, 2014)

judging from the pics he was just an average 2yr old gobbler anyway....


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Gadget said:


> judging from the pics he was just an average 2yr old gobbler anyway....


 Hiya, Gadget! 
  I had just switched from film camera's to digital  and bought that cutting edge, Hi tech Moultrie Gamespy 100. A 6 volt battery would last a staggering two weeks and the pic quality was terrible.
Somebody was bored digging up a 6 year old thread.


----------



## sman (Feb 7, 2014)

He looks a lot smaller than I remember.


----------

